# Big Al'S Multi-Purpose Plant Food Supplement



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

What do you guys think about it? I picked it up at big al's because they were all out of Flourish. I've started using it today. 

On the bottle it reads.

"Big Al'S Multi-Purpose Plant Food Supplement is a kelp extract enriched plant food containing vital Micronutrients, vitamins and trace minerals. Supplies a rich source of Iron concentrate, which is readily absorbed by plant leaves. Contains no phosphates to cause unwanted algae growth.

Guaranteed Analysis
Soluble potash (k20) 3%
Copper (CU)(MIN) .00001%
Iron (FE) (MIN) .24%
.24% Chelated Iron
Manganese (MN)(MIN) .00014%
Molybdenum (MO)(MIN) .0009%
Zinc (ZN)(MIN) .00014%
Kelp extract and vitamin B1 added


----------



## Sir_BlackhOle (Jan 25, 2004)

"Contains no phosphates to cause unwanted algae growth." 

I'm just not quite sure about a product for plants that says that on the bottle....


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Funny thing is, lots of products claimed for plants say they contain no phosphates! lol


----------

